# Help! Injured and Blind Pigeon



## nicolelyl (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm from Cheras, Malaysia and I picked up an injured pigeon yesterday. Would appreciate some help with it as I have no experience with pigeons. It seems like a baby. I noticed an eye is missing and another eye looks grayish (suspected it could be blind). It doesn't seem to able to pick up food on its own so I had to open its beak and feed it. It can't fly though it seems to flap it wings sometimes. Also, the whole body is filled with wounds and I noticed a laceration on its neck. One of its leg seems to be broken as it can't stand on that leg. I've already clean the wound with some medication. What can I do to help it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this poor little bird. 

1. Please follow this link to stabilize youngster: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

2. Then once the bird has been hydrated you probably need to hand/force feed as youngster may be starving. Here is a link on hand feeding peas (frozen thawed, drained and WARMED), always make sure youngster is WARM, food is WARM. Bird may be starved so be gentle. 

This is an easy method and you need not hydrate after feeding: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

Any wounds will need to be cleaned and antibiotic ointment applied, and it may also need oral antibiotics, but this can wait until the bird is stabilized.*


----------

